# Lowe's:  No vet discount in Canada



## Scoobs (7 Oct 2011)

I was in the Orleans Lowe's today and asked if they still give the military discount.  They "do", but the cashier handed me a flyer stating:

_Dear Lowe's Customer,

We have offered a military discount at this store in the past.  Regrettably this was done in error.  For a number of reasons, this is not something we will continue to offer in Canada.

At your request we will continue to offer this 10 percent military discount until Monday, October 31st, 2011 when you present valid military I.D.

Lowe's provides our customers the most competitive pricing in the market and an everyday price match guarantee.

Please accept our sincere apology.  We truly appreciate your business._

Understanding that I do not expect discounts just because I'm in the military, this really bothers me.  Why initially offer the discount and then say that is was offered in "error".  Also, I would love to know what these "number of reasons are".  Kind of insulting when this is still being offered in the US, was offered in Canada, and now is being discontinued.  Safe to say that I'm done shopping at any Lowe's in Canada.


----------



## Occam (7 Oct 2011)

Wow.  Just wow.

I was at the Orleans Lowes on Tuesday and bought a $638 sliding compound mitre saw with stand and nobody said a word when I handed over my ID...they even had to call over the manager because the discount required a manager's override.

Like you, this development floors me.  I'm going to make a point of going to Lowes tomorrow and picking up a few cheap items I need and see what they say when I flip my card out.  I've raised a stink there before and I'll do it again.  To offer the discount and then rescind it claiming it was offered in error is just ridiculous.  When I initially approached the manager at the Orleans store about not advertising the discount (mentioned earlier in this thread), he repeatedly assured me that the head office was trying to figure out how they were going to advertise the military/veterans discount in Canada.  Something isn't adding up.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Oct 2011)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> I was in the Orleans Lowe's today and asked if they still give the military discount.  They "do", but the cashier handed me a flyer stating:
> 
> _Dear Lowe's Customer,
> 
> ...



Anyway you could scan that, and upload the pic?

dileas

tess


----------



## Occam (7 Oct 2011)

If they give me one tomorrow, I'll scan it in and post it here.  I have a scanner here at the house.


----------



## Scoobs (7 Oct 2011)

Scanned it.  Here it is.

By the way Occam, our TiCats are getting their butts kicked right now.  They're too inconsistent!!


----------



## Occam (7 Oct 2011)

Yeah, they're not playing well at all.  Thought they might've come back tonight, but it's not gonna happen.

Re: the discount - take a look at the press release dated February 10, 2010 on the Lowe's US website:

_MOORESVILLE, N.C. – Lowe’s Companies, Inc. announced today it will expand its support of the military by offering an all day, every day 10 percent discount to all military personnel who are active, reserve, retired or disabled veterans and their family members, with a valid, government-issued military ID card.

All other military veterans will receive the discount on the Memorial Day, Fourth of July and Veterans Day weekends.

“Lowe’s was founded on the heels of World War II by veterans Jim Lowe and Carl Buchan and has always been a supporter of the military,” said Larry D. Stone, Lowe’s president and chief operating officer. “The year-round discount program is one way we are reaffirming our commitment to the thousands of men and women who are serving throughout the world, as well as their family members at home._

Unless you're a Canadian veteran, I guess.


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Oct 2011)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> Scanned it.  Here it is.
> 
> By the way Occam, our TiCats are getting their butts kicked right now.  They're too inconsistent!!




Cheers

it is now on my facebook wall!  Long live social media!

dileas

tess


----------



## Rheostatic (8 Oct 2011)

Well, you can still get 5% at Rona.  :-[

http://www.cfappreciation.ca/Documents/Ottawa%20Rona%20discount%20card.pdf


----------



## Stoker (8 Oct 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Well, you can still get 5% at Rona.  :-[
> 
> http://www.cfappreciation.ca/Documents/Ottawa%20Rona%20discount%20card.pdf



I was there last week in Halifax and they told me the discount has increased to 8%. Places like Kents and Home depot do not offer anything.


----------



## Occam (8 Oct 2011)

I went into the Orleans store this morning and bought a few items I needed, and asked for the discount.  Sure enough, they handed me one of the slips.  I asked to speak to the store manager.

He gave me some spiel about how the offer should never have been given out in the first place, that someone saw the discount on the cash registers (and since they're linked to Lowe's USA) and they figured it applied here too.  Went on about always giving everyone the lowest pricing, and there's a bunch of dynamics involved when opening in a new market like Lowe's did in Canada, and blah blah blah.  He even mentioned that the Canadian CEO of Lowe's recently had a meeting with the Base Commander of CFB Kingston to discuss the discontinuation of the discount and that we'd likely be hearing more about it soon.  He gave me the number of the regional manager for Lowe's, Dave Bagler, 613-406-2046 Mon-Fri 0800-1700.  I'll be calling him.

Edit:  regional manager's name


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Oct 2011)

I've just e-mailed their customer service.

Soon as I get a reply, will post answer.

dileas

tess


----------



## Scoobs (8 Oct 2011)

*Well, I emailed their "Customer Service" last night and today I got the response.  I am not sh*tting you, the Lowe's person literally repeated word for word what the flyer stated.  Here's a copy of my comments to them:*

_I am a member of the Canadian Forces, i.e. military for those who do not know what Canadian Forces means. I was in the Orleans, Ontario store today and asked if the military discount was still being offered. I was told that it was and was handed a flyer that stated that the discount was being discontinued as of 31 Oct 11 as this was done in "error" and for a "number of reasons" it won't be continued. I would like to know what the "error" was and what the "number of reasons are". I find it deeply insulting as a member of the military of a country that you want to expand into, especially when the Lowe's in USA still offer the discount. Are Canadian Forces' members anything less?_

*And here's what I received from Lowe's:*

_Hello *****,

We have offered a military discount at this store in the past. Regrettably this was done in error. For a number of reasons, this is not something we will continue to offer in Canada.

At your request we will continue to offer this 10 percent military discount until Monday, October 31st, 2011 when you present valid military I.D.

Lowe's provides our customers the most competitive pricing in the market and an everyday price match guarantee.

Please accept our sincere apology. We truly appreciate your business.

Please let me know if there's anything else I can assist you with by replying to this e-mail. 

Thank you,

Sandra L.
Lowe's Customer Care_

*And here is what I sent back:*

_You repeated word for word what was on the flyer that was given to me at the Orleans store.  Just to let you know, this action by Lowes has been noted in the military community via internet forums.  Safe to say that it hasn't gone over well.  I ask again,

1.  What was the "error"?

2.  What are "the number of reasons" that it will no longer be offered in Canada?

Further to this,

3.  Why is this offered to US servicemen/women and not to Canadian ones?

Prior to responding again, take note of this:  please don't insult my intelligence for repeating word for word again what I can clearly read on the flyer that was provided to me.  If you cannot answer as this is the "answer" that you are being told to give me, then don't bother answering at all._


----------



## RememberanceDay (8 Oct 2011)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> *Well, I emailed their "Customer Service" last night and today I got the response.  I am not sh*tting you, the Lowe's person literally repeated word for word what the flyer stated.  Here's a copy of my comments to them:*
> 
> _I am a member of the Canadian Forces, i.e. military for those who do not know what Canadian Forces means. I was in the Orleans, Ontario store today and asked if the military discount was still being offered. I was told that it was and was handed a flyer that stated that the discount was being discontinued as of 31 Oct 11 as this was done in "error" and for a "number of reasons" it won't be continued. I would like to know what the "error" was and what the "number of reasons are". I find it deeply insulting as a member of the military of a country that you want to expand into, especially when the Lowe's in USA still offer the discount. Are Canadian Forces' members anything less?_
> 
> ...


 I'm guessing that they're not answering you... There's no right answer in my eyes.


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Oct 2011)

Same here;



> Hello Susan,
> 
> As a Veteran of the Canadian Military for 18, wounded in action, and working to help the ill and injured I can not accept that answer.
> 
> ...



Worms,

dileas

tess


----------



## lethalLemon (9 Oct 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Same here;
> 
> Worms,
> 
> ...



That pisses me off, so I can't even imagine how you and many others like you feel about this move.  

Let's just hope this reaches High-end senior management, who is related to a Serviceman/woman, and they throw the hammer down saying something along the lines of: "Canadian... American... It doesn't matter what side of the border we're on - they're still Military personnel!"

Well, at least we have (few?) businesses of our own (or even could be American-based) that do provide generous discounts to you Ladies and Gentlemen that were, and are still, in uniform.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> Yeah, they're not playing well at all.  Thought they might've come back tonight, but it's not gonna happen.
> 
> Re: the discount - take a look at the press release dated February 10, 2010 on the Lowe's US website:
> 
> ...



Interesting change of events.  It has been for this discount that I have been going to Lowe's.

I notice in the link that you have provided that they consider themselves a "North American" company.  It would appear that Canada doesn't fit into their definition of their North America.  



> About Lowe’s
> With fiscal year 2008 sales of $48.2 billion, Lowe’s Companies, Inc. is a FORTUNE® 50 company that serves approximately 14 million customers a week at more than 1,700 home improvement stores in North America. Founded in 1946 and based in Mooresville, N.C., Lowe’s is the second-largest home improvement retailer in the world. For more information, visit Lowes.com. Follow us on Twitter @Lowes or on Facebook at www.facebook.com/lowes.



Guess Rona and other stores will pick up Service Member and Veteran patronage.   Tough economic times forces one to be more fiscally conscious of their purchases.


----------



## Zoomie (9 Oct 2011)

Home Depot has the same 10% discount for serving members - here in the US.  Did I miss the part of this thread where Home Depot was bashed too?


----------



## Occam (9 Oct 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Home Depot has the same 10% discount for serving members - here in the US.  Did I miss the part of this thread where Home Depot was bashed too?



Not at all; Home Depot USA may have a 10% discount, but Home Depot Canada has never had one (and consequently rescinded it due to "error").


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Oct 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> Not at all; Home Depot USA may have a 10% discount, but Home Depot Canada has never had one (and consequently rescinded it due to "error").



Exactly.

Zoomie,

Rather than realizing the "Mistake" and swallowing the small lost, they chose to openly state it was a Mistake and rescinded the discount .  IT is not actual discount, but the fact that Military personel are treated no different than if they made mistake placing the wrong tag on a bag of fertilizer. Offering 10% off of incandescent bulbs instead of Fluorescent. Stating a shelving unit is made of oak instead of pine. Saying that offering a discount to Military personal, was a mistake, is the crux of it. I can survive paying the normal price, however, don't equate misinterpreting my service to my nation, as the same as marking the wrong price for perennials in October: A Mistake. Not getting 10% off does not hurt me, but obviously for this conglomerate it does. All we are asking is to show the respect we deserve. It is small acts like this, that erodes away the respect we Military, Veterans and families deserve, akin to the broken windows policy, in my opinion.

dileas

tess


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Oct 2011)

Not really a discount, but a good perk:  WestJet expands baggage waiver for military personnel


----------



## aesop081 (20 Oct 2011)

Re : Lowe's

Who cares.

Go shop somewhere else. There are other options. Lowe's is not obligated to offer a military discount and we have no entitlement to one. It is their business, they can run it however they like it.

More than one post around here pointing out that some segments of society are "entitled to their entitlements"...............don't look too far...........

Build a bridge using Rona stuff and get over it.


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Re : Lowe's
> 
> Who cares.
> 
> ...




I quite agree. It's their loss. We do have options.


----------



## Occam (20 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Re : Lowe's
> 
> Who cares.



I do, and clearly others do as well.



> Go shop somewhere else. There are other options. Lowe's is not obligated to offer a military discount and we have no entitlement to one. It is their business, they can run it however they like it.
> 
> More than one post around here pointing out that some segments of society are "entitled to their entitlements"...............don't look too far...........
> 
> Build a bridge using Rona stuff and get over it.



I happen to think they're quite within their right to revoke the military discount.  It's their business and they can run it however they like.  My beef is that they claim that granting the discount was an "error", and that they apparently have a number of reasons for which they aren't going to continue to offer the discount.  What I'm saying is that their excuse stinks, given that they continue to offer the discount in the USA.  If business is not well, and they can't afford to offer the discount anymore, don't pull some malarkey out of their corporate butt and try to sell it as an "error", and treat us differently than our American counterparts.  Be honest with the consumer.

If you don't care about it, carry on to the next post.  Nobody has claimed that we're entitled to a discount, so don't make it out that anyone has.


----------



## Rheostatic (20 Oct 2011)

Actually, it would be nice if this could go back to being a _Military Discounts List_, and outrage over your 10% at Lowe's could go in its own thread.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Oct 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Actually, it would be nice if this could go back to being a _Military Discounts List_, and outrage over your 10% at Lowe's could go in its own thread.


Ask and you shall receive - Lowe's thread on its own.


----------



## 421_434_226 (20 Oct 2011)

I also believe that they have the right to run their business anyway that they please., besides our business is probably a drop in the bucket anyways.
Although it would be nice if another company (read Homedepot or Rona in my area) decided to spin it into good PR for themselves by starting to offer it.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Oct 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> What I'm saying is that their excuse stinks,



What did you want them to say ? 



> given that they continue to offer the discount in the USA.



They are a US company. They are not the only business offering things in the US that they do not offer here in Canada.


----------



## Occam (20 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What did you want them to say ?



The truth is usually a pretty good start.



> They are a US company. They are not the only business offering things in the US that they do not offer here in Canada.



But they *did* offer it here in Canada, for an extended period of time.  It's not as if they never gave us one.


----------



## old medic (20 Oct 2011)

http://www.torontosun.com/2011/10/19/canadian-soldiers-irked-after-lowes-pulls-discount-program

Canadian soldiers irked after Lowe’s pulls discount program 119
Jerome Lessard, QMI Agency
19 Oct 2011



> CFB TRENTON, ONT. - Some Canadian soldiers are feeling a little unappreciated after home improvement retail giant Lowe's announced it would pull its discount program it said was offered by mistake – the discount program was only intended for U.S. military members.
> 
> The U.S.-based company had offered the 10% discount since 2008 to members of the Canadian Armed Forces at four stores – two in Ottawa, one in Kingston, Ont., and one in Belleville, near CFB Trenton.
> 
> ...


----------



## aesop081 (20 Oct 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> The truth is usually a pretty good start.



They said it was offered in error. Is that not possible ?



> But they *did* offer it here in Canada, for an extended period of time.  It's not as if they never gave us one.



McDonald's in Comox also offered a 10% military discount for well over a year. The, they stopped. Did the world end ? No, everyone just went elsewhere, like Subway, that decided to offer a 10% military discount.

They had one, it was an error and now it is gone. Seriously, get over it.


----------



## Occam (20 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> They said it was offered in error. Is that not possible ?



Not according to the store manager who told me earlier this year that Lowe's head office was trying to figure out how they were going to publicize the discount.  That would imply that they knew they were giving it out, which contradicts their claim that they were giving it out "in error".



> They had one, it was an error and now it is gone. Seriously, get over it.



Again, if it doesn't bother you, then feel free to move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Zoomie (20 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Build a bridge using Rona stuff and get over it.


But what legendary bridge could we build?


----------



## Gramps (20 Oct 2011)

Where does this sense of entitlement for discounts come from that some people seem to have? Regardless if it was offered then taken away or not. Really, who cares?


----------



## GAP (20 Oct 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> But what legendary bridge could we build?



There's the mythical one at Trouty......maybe reread history and find the design and try to copy.....nothing will ever equal the original I know, but........


----------



## Occam (20 Oct 2011)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Where does this sense of entitlement for discounts come from that some people seem to have? Regardless if it was offered then taken away or not. Really, who cares?



I said it before, but apparently it needs to be said again:



			
				Occam said:
			
		

> Nobody has claimed that we're entitled to a discount, so don't make it out that anyone has.


----------



## Scott (20 Oct 2011)

A "store manager" told you that the higher ups were trying to find a way to spin this? Sounds like fluff to get you out of his face to me.

"In error" sounds good enough to me...that could mean a number of things, none of which anyone has proof of.

I suggest that if anyone wants to build that mythical bridge (I saw what Zoomie did there) that they do it with timber from any of the others, make your choice of who based on a discount, or not, it's up to you.

Freely participating in threads *is* allowed here...just a reminder.


----------



## Occam (20 Oct 2011)

If the store manager wanted to blow me off, I'm sure there would've been excuses far easier to fabricate than explaining that Lowe's corporate was trying to do the opposite of what they're now claiming.

"in error" could indeed mean a number of things.  Perhaps if Lowe's elaborated, their reasons might be more easily understood.

Freely participating in threads is allowed here, I agree.  What is not allowed is floating accusations that some people have claimed "entitlement" to the discount, when no such claim has been made.


----------



## LOLslamball (20 Oct 2011)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Where does this sense of entitlement for discounts come from that some people seem to have? Regardless if it was offered then taken away or not. Really, who cares?



Even though this was just replied to, I would like to add that not only has no one claimed entitlement, but from reading the whole thread I don't even see it implied.  

What I do see is people upset at the explanation of it being an "error" and while I have seen posts express this thought I haven't seen any finish it by saying something along the lines of "we would not be upset if we were told it was for economic reasons." Which perhaps is where some read it as entitlement, or they're just trolling.

That is how I have read the thread so far anyways, as an outsider.


----------



## Occam (20 Oct 2011)

Actually, above I did come out and say that if business is not well, then they should just come out and say it, and to be honest with the consumer.

After all, they're still offering the military/veteran's discount in the USA, even though they just announced the closing of 20 US stores.  The military discount down there must be paying them dividends...


----------



## Journeyman (20 Oct 2011)

If Lowes Canada is causing such heartache and grief, shop somewhere else.    :


----------



## McG (20 Oct 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> Gramps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe nobody has claimed an entitlement to a discount, but if people did not feel entitled to a discount then they would not be whining about not getting it.

It is a company's prerogative to give discounts (or not) as they see fit.  They are under no obligation to publish their financial constraints & reasoning to appease you and whomever from the competition may choose to read it.

Errors happen in big companies and sometimes it takes years for the proper level of authority to realize it.  Just look at the massive freeze on benefits last winter when it was realized that DND was paying out a lot of money in compensation/benefits that was never properly approved at TB.  It happens.

It is possible that we need a little less :Tin-Foil-Hat: and a little more  in this thread.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Oct 2011)

Good thing it's Radio Chatter. :  Just sayin'.


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Oct 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> But what legendary bridge could we build?



We could build a legendary bridge between the industry-government-capitalism monolith that oppresses us and the mythical world where _Occupy Wherevers_ grow and nurture their sense of entltlement, and it shall be defended by 300 volunteers armed with soundbites, cardboard signs and well-honed rhetoric.

Oh, wait, am I in the right thread?    ???


----------



## Danjanou (20 Oct 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> There's the mythical one at Trouty......maybe reread history and find the design and try to copy.....nothing will ever equal the original I know, but........



Ah but there's the million dollar question did they go to the local Trouty Lowes, Trouty Rona, or Trouty Home Depot?  8)

I'm with Cdn Aviator here , their store, their call, don't like it then excercise your right as a consumer and go elswhere. Seems to me a few years back we all fired up the outrage bus when one Home Depot manager banned someone poppying at their store, but the world as we know it did not end, and no excess kittens were killed.

I'm in the midst of eternaldamnation home reno now and there is a Lowes and Rona side by side 5 minutes from my house and a Home Depot not too far away from them. Odds are this Saturday I'll be visiting all three to find what it is I need. If more than one has it, I'll chose the store that offers me the best value or price wheter or not I have to flash my NDI 75 card to the cashier.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Oct 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> If more than one has it, I'll chose the store that offers me the best value or price wheter or not I have to flash my NDI 75 card to the cashier.



Thought yours was on a stone tablet.....


----------



## Scott (20 Oct 2011)

:goodpost:


----------



## Danjanou (20 Oct 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Thought yours was on a stone tablet.....



Yup which is why I don't drag it around in me wallet to stores me son. Frigging ting is heavy bye.  ;D


----------



## Scoobs (21 Oct 2011)

As the thread starter, I think that it is about time for me to chime in.  For those who know me personally, they will know that I am a VERY direct person.  I say what I mean and there is no interpretation to be inferred.  Thus, re-read my original post.  NEVER did I say that I was entitled to squat.  What I said was that I wanted an explanation for the "error" and what the "reasons" were.  Yes, it bugged me that it was offered and is no longer offered.  I still shop at stores that do not give a military discount.  Just this week I was in Home Depot and bought some stuff.  However, since Home Depot, Rona, and Lowe's are all on the same street, I WILL choose the store that has the discount for mil personnel if the same products that I need are offered at the same stores.  Last time I checked I am not made of money.

As for the "right" to visit all posts, I agree, you do.  However, I have been a long time member of Army.ca and have noticed that if someone disagrees with your opinion (which I expressed), there are people that often try to shoot it down by using words like "whining" or such.  Thus, yes, you have a right to visit any post you want, but remember that I also have a right (within the Army.ca regs) to voice my opinion.  If you want to call it whining, so be it, but note that I don't call your opinion whining.  Respect my right to voice my opinion, just like I respect your right to visit all posts and to voice your opinion.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Oct 2011)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> As the thread starter, I think that it is about time for me to chime in.  For those who know me personally, they will know that I am a VERY direct person.  I say what I mean and there is no interpretation to be inferred.  Thus, re-read my original post.  NEVER did I say that I was entitled to squat.  What I said was that I wanted an explanation for the "error" and what the "reasons" were.  Yes, it bugged me that it was offered and is no longer offered.  I still shop at stores that do not give a military discount.  Just this week I was in Home Depot and bought some stuff.  However, since Home Depot, Rona, and Lowe's are all on the same street, I WILL choose the store that has the discount for mil personnel if the same products that I need are offered at the same stores.  Last time I checked I am not made of money.
> 
> As for the "right" to visit all posts, I agree, you do.  However, I have been a long time member of Army.ca and have noticed that if someone disagrees with your opinion (which I expressed), there are people that often try to shoot it down by using words like "whining" or such.  Thus, yes, you have a right to visit any post you want, but remember that I also have a right (within the Army.ca regs) to voice my opinion.  If you want to call it whining, so be it, but note that I don't call your opinion whining.  Respect my right to voice my opinion, just like I respect your right to visit all posts and to voice your opinion.



Your views are well said, and I agree totally.

dileas

tess


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Oct 2011)

I'll go to Lowe's over Rona, discount or not.  

I have never seen a bunch of more disinterested cashier staff (Rona) in my life.  Five minutes to close, and suddenly down to a single cashier, chewing gum and looking bored while she waits for the receipt to print out of the register.  Even if the tech/section staff are switched on or even reasonably helpful, going out the front door at Rona is almost always guaranteed to raise my blood pressure.  I don't care if Rona (corporate HQ) is Canadian or not...if they can't hire cash staff who are friendlier, they don't get my business.

My priorities are Home Depot, Lowes, Rona.  I enjoy going to Home Depot (having been known to spend HOURS wandering up and down aisles like a kid in a candy store), I go to Lowes if I can't find what I'm looking for, then I go to Rona gritting my teeth if neither HD nor Lowes has what I want.

The discount at Lowes was nice, but I'm not fussed it's not there any more...I do think their explanation is a little thin, however.

Cheers
G2G

p.s.  Did I forget to mention that HD has a Harvey's in it?  :nod:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (21 Oct 2011)

Admittedly, on IR in Ottawa, I have no "need" for this type of shopping experience, I am no fan at all of RONA (no Lowes in Halifax). Though I find Home Debit staff great and their selection and prices generally best, I tend to migrate to Kent, even if it is owned by the same mess conglomerate that runs Halifax Shipyards.
I was talking to a few coworkers this am about this Lowes thing and I think we are all in agreement here; Why revoke a discount and 'hide' the reason? If it were a Senior's discount, we would be legitimately asking the question...wouldn't we?


----------



## riggermade (21 Oct 2011)

I'll go to anybody over Home Depot here


----------



## Dirt Digger (24 Oct 2011)

It begs the question, would a member of the US military be elligible for the discount at a Canadian store?  As a Canadian serving south of the border, I've taken advantage of the discount offered by the local Lowe's here in Maryland...however, I now wonder if this has been a mistake.  Will a US Lowe's manager show up at my door and demand their two-bits back on my bag of grass seed and fertilizer?  Perhaps a letter to senior managment is in order before a diplomatic incident occurs.   ;D

I'm truely amazed at the volume of purchase discounts offered down here and the number of people that have thanked me for my service.  But then, I've also been asked:

1) Are you a Marine?
2) Are you a Green Beret?
3) Are you going hunting?


----------



## xo31@711ret (25 Oct 2011)

MOORESVILLE, N.C. – Lowe’s Companies, Inc. announced today it will expand its support of the military by offering an all day, every day 10 percent discount to all military personnel who are active, reserve, retired or disabled veterans and their family members, with a valid, government-issued military ID card.

All other military veterans will receive the discount on the Memorial Day, Fourth of July and Veterans Day weekends

Just out of curiosity, what are 'all other military veterans'?


----------



## Jimmy_D (25 Oct 2011)

ones with no tours and less then 10 yrs? just guessing


----------



## mariomike (25 Oct 2011)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, what are 'all other military veterans'?



U.S.A.
"The term “veteran” means a person who served in the active military, naval, or air service, and who was discharged or released therefrom under conditions other than dishonorable.":
http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/38/usc_sec_38_00000101----000-.html


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Oct 2011)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> MOORESVILLE, N.C. – Lowe’s Companies, Inc. announced today it will expand its support of the military by offering an all day, every day 10 percent discount to all military personnel who are active, reserve, retired or disabled veterans and their family members, *with a valid, government-issued military ID card*.
> 
> All other military veterans will receive the discount on the Memorial Day, Fourth of July and Veterans Day weekends
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what are 'all other military veterans'?



Those without a valid government issued ID card that indicates their status (and are the majority of veterans).  Those categories (mentioned in the quoted article) with an ID card are in essence those who have access to certain benefits, one of which is was sometimes a consideration in businesses offering military discounts.

The "benefit" is AAFES/NEX/MCX privileges.  Unlike CANEX, there are often recognizable savings when purchases are made there vice a like purchase in a commercial outlet.   While there may be a greater respect for military veterans in recent years with more spontaneuous acknowledgements of that respect (like military discounts), some businesses may be offering discounts to attract customers who would otherwise choose the PX (with lower prices and no sales tax) over off-base shopping.


----------



## Stoker (25 Oct 2011)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Those without a valid government issued ID card that indicates their status (and are the majority of veterans).  Those categories (mentioned in the quoted article) with an ID card are in essence those who have access to certain benefits, one of which is was sometimes a consideration in businesses offering military discounts.
> 
> The "benefit" is AAFES/NEX/MCX privileges.  Unlike CANEX, there are often recognizable savings when purchases are made there vice a like purchase in a commercial outlet.   While there may be a greater respect for military veterans in recent years with more spontaneuous acknowledgements of that respect (like military discounts), some businesses may be offering discounts to attract customers who would otherwise choose the PX (with lower prices and no sales tax) over off-base shopping.



Yes the savings they get for the AAFES/NEX/MCX are pretty nice. It was nice whenever we got a trip down to the States especially before Christmas and did a lot of shopping. Too bad we can't get the same for the CANEX.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Oct 2011)

CANEX - what I heard may not be true so take this with a grain of salt:

1.  CANEX is owned by the Colonels and above - I say this is pure BS;
2.  CANEX must be close to the retail prices from the major chains in the local area so as to be competitive and not undercut the competition;


Like I said,.,,this is what I heard,.,,,


----------



## Stoker (25 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> CANEX - what I heard may not be true so take this with a grain of salt:
> 
> 1.  CANEX is owned by the Colonels and above - I say this is pure BS;
> 2.  CANEX must be close to the retail prices from the major chains in the local area so as to be competitive and not undercut the competition;
> ...



I did hear that too however I don't think thats the case anymore. As for the Canex being competitive that may be true as well, however it would be nice to be able to shop there and be tax free. That would be a nice benefit for all serving mbr's.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Oct 2011)

CANEX is an NPF organization, and profits are reinvested in military communities.  You can see the details in their annual reports, posted to the CFPSA website.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Oct 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> CANEX is an NPF organization, and profits are reinvested in military communities.  You can see the details in their annual reports, posted to the CFPSA website.



Yes, we here know that however, the rumours persist.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Oct 2011)

Jim,

I heard those rumours back in the late 60's early 70's. I think that the way the organization _appears_ to run may be what perpetuates the rumours.


----------

